# Need a quick favor



## edicehouse (Aug 24, 2013)

A friend of mine is in a contest to win a free Superbowl add for his business.

He currently is in 172nd place out of about 50,000.  It is a simple two clicks.  The link (his site comes up) and then the vote button.  It takes longer to read this than do the actual voting.

https://www.smallbusinessbiggame.co...rvices/376172#va#One-Eleven-Handyman-Services

You can vote daily so please do.  Thanks.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 24, 2013)

I had always wanted to start my own business. I spent 20 years working for other plumbing contractors. I was laid off about a year and a half ago and decided to finally give it a shot. 

I opened up a handyman business instead of a plumbing business because the economy is slow and the plumbing field is saturated. It was a good decision since other work besides plumbing has kept me busy. 

I am the only employee of my company but hope to expand in the future. 

I am a single divorced father with shared custody of my two adopted children David and Zion (in picture with me)

This would make my yr


(that is his write up)


----------



## BradG (Aug 24, 2013)

voted


----------



## Exabian (Aug 24, 2013)

voted


----------



## Haynie (Aug 24, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see the ad! (Because he IS going to win)


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 24, 2013)

When does the contest end?


----------



## gimpy (Aug 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 24, 2013)

Done!


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 24, 2013)

Done.

Members......it looks like you can vote daily.   PLEASE do so and help make this guy our winner.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 24, 2013)

Voted for him.  But you realize that when he wins, he will get an ad that will bring in thousands of inquiries, most out of his geographic area.

He should prepare to "farm out" those leads, and gain "finder's fees".

Oh, and he will have to hire additional people for the local business.

Is he SURE he WANTS to win?????

Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 24, 2013)

Voted and will vote every day. Hope he wins and hires enough staff to handle the flood of work that will come his way.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 24, 2013)

Its about three more days.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 24, 2013)

Voted from Corinth, Greece.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 24, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## lorbay (Aug 24, 2013)

Did it.
Lin


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, there are a few rounds, this is the opening round, he's hoping to make it through.

I told him about this and he wanted me to thank you all.  He has bought a couple pens from me for gifts, so he supports us.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 24, 2013)

Just like Chicago!!  Voted again!!


----------



## Arbetlam (Aug 24, 2013)

d9ne


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 24, 2013)

done


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 24, 2013)

He is up to 126th in the nation.  I guess can keep voting till end of September.


----------



## prophetmkr (Aug 24, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Tim K (Aug 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 24, 2013)

Voted


----------



## chrisk (Aug 25, 2013)

Voted again.


----------



## OOPS (Aug 25, 2013)

I got my vote in too.


----------



## Ambidex (Aug 25, 2013)

*voted*

In!


----------



## steamshovel (Aug 25, 2013)

voted


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 25, 2013)

Done twice!


----------



## wizkid1st (Aug 25, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 25, 2013)

I when back again today and got another vote into the system.
I will be voting everyday that I can. 

Keep the group informed on how he is doing.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2013)

I certainly will keep everyone informed.


----------



## John Den (Aug 25, 2013)

Voted!
Best of Luck from Devon UK
Regards,
John


----------



## ossaguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I Voted.

Hope he wins!


Steve


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2013)

This is pretty awesome guys for the help for a buddy of mine.  It is almost like you all are taking it as a personal challenge.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 25, 2013)

Voted


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 25, 2013)

did it... best of luck to him and his boys.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 25, 2013)

Done...


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, three votes in three days!!


----------



## dbledsoe (Aug 25, 2013)

My votes are in.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2013)

UNBELIEVABLE! Thanks to everyone who is sharing this with their friends, voting and getting votes for my company in this contest One Eleven Handyman Services is now #5 in Virginia and # 132 in the.........wait for it...................................in the NATION! WOW. I hope everyone doesn't mind sharing and keeping voting till the end of September. This is awesome


From Jason....


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.smallbusinessbiggame.com/va/One-Eleven-Handyman-Services/376172

Still the link, just put it later for your ease.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder if the IAP can get him into the top 10 in the nation.....


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder!  Voted again today...


----------



## gimpy (Aug 25, 2013)

still voting, every day


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 26, 2013)

As of 10PM last night he was #4 in VA and #88 in the nation.  Wow you guys are helping him out huge.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 26, 2013)

Third vote just was placed.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know if this works, but I am voting morning and evening.

They seem to take both votes and if it gets him to #1 ....... well, he might just become the "Trump" of plumbing.


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 26, 2013)

Voted once again!


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2013)

I got my vote in just now.

Hope he wins.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Aug 26, 2013)

done


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 26, 2013)

Voted a few times


----------



## steamshovel (Aug 26, 2013)

again


----------



## mokol (Aug 26, 2013)

done


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 26, 2013)

#4 vote placed


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 26, 2013)

voted #3


----------



## asyler (Aug 27, 2013)

a.m vote


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 27, 2013)

Update from his facebook:

Have you voted today? If I did awesome and honest work for you, I'd appreciate your vote every day. thank you  I'm #75 in the nation and #4 in VA. Any passing around and voting is so very appreciated. 



Moving on up.  I appreciate it.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 29, 2013)

So how is the voting going?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Voted again today


----------



## Russknan (Aug 29, 2013)

Did it! Russ


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 29, 2013)

stonepecker said:


> So how is the voting going?


 
71st in the nation.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 31, 2013)

It's still rolling on.  Tonight we are going to my buddy's house, he lives down at the Ocean front and we are going to see the American Music Festival.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 3, 2013)

I keep voting and hope that everyone else is also.

How close to #1 have we gotten our boy?


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 3, 2013)

I am not sure, I will be asking him when I have a chance.  Weekend was kidna busy.  I appreciate it you all helping out a friend of mine.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 3, 2013)

YUP !!! my pointer is ready every morn......
it's the first thing I do when
I get to this site


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 7, 2013)

Still voting ..... hope that we can make this guy a winner


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for the reminder.  I have hit it 4 times  keep us informed.  I am sure the top 10 will be hard to break into.


----------



## billspenfactory (Sep 7, 2013)

Voted   look forward to seening his ad on the superbowl


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 7, 2013)

He has stated he has slipped a little bit.  But keep chugging away daily please.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 7, 2013)

voted, hope you win!


----------



## dvmlab65 (Sep 7, 2013)

I voted


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 8, 2013)

today's vote is in


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 8, 2013)

Today's vote has been placed.
gordon


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 12, 2013)

I keep voting for this man.

I sure would like an update on how he is doing.
How long is the voting open for this contest?


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 13, 2013)

The contest runs this round through the end of the month.  He has had a couple jobs come up so has not updated as much on Facebook as he has been, so I asked him for one.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 13, 2013)

83rd in the nation 5th in VA.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 13, 2013)

just voted and also posted the link on my facebook page


----------



## alparent (Sep 13, 2013)

Done


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 13, 2013)

Saw that Seamus.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 16, 2013)

6 days to go....


----------



## triw51 (Sep 16, 2013)

Voted how is his rating now?


----------



## suefox51 (Sep 16, 2013)

Done!


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 16, 2013)

He has been slipping back a little the last word I got.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 20, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like the voting is done.  How did we do for your friend?

Keeping my fingers crossed for this.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 23, 2013)

Jason Anderson 6th in VA and 68 in the Nation. Now I just have to wait and see if I make it into round 2


----------

